# enabling MSI for 3ware 9650se driver [solved]

## snIP3r

hi all!

i use a 3ware 9650se pci-e hw raid controller in my gentoo box. kernel 2.76.27-gentoo-r7 introduces a new driver with msi capability. i want to enable this option in my kernel but i have compiled the driver into the kernel. can i enable it anyway (e.g. in /etc/sysctl.conf) or do i have to compile the driver as a module and then enable the option in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ?

thx for help in advance

snIP3r

----------

## alex.blackbit

according to the sourcecode of the driver this option can currently only be set as a module parameter.

you have several options.

add code for a kernel command line parameter (that you can put in your grub.conf).

add code for a sysctl option.

i have never done one of those, but it shouldn't be too difficult.

a quick and dirty solution is this patch:

```
--- linux/drivers/scsi/3w-9xxx.c        2008-12-25 00:26:37.000000000 +0100

+++ linux/drivers/scsi/3w-9xxx-patched.c        2009-01-07 14:40:40.601394465 +0100

@@ -111,9 +111,9 @@

 MODULE_LICENSE("GPL");

 MODULE_VERSION(TW_DRIVER_VERSION);

 

-static int use_msi = 0;

+static int use_msi = 1;

 module_param(use_msi, int, S_IRUGO);

-MODULE_PARM_DESC(use_msi, "Use Message Signaled Interrupts.  Default: 0");

+MODULE_PARM_DESC(use_msi, "Use Message Signaled Interrupts.  Default: 1");

 

 /* Function prototypes */

 static void twa_aen_queue_event(TW_Device_Extension *tw_dev, TW_Command_Apache_Header *header);
```

i do not understand why the developer of this driver does not provide a way to set this parameter when the driver is in-kernel.

----------

## Dairinin

Try adding "3w-9xxx.use_msi=1" to kernel parameters in grub. I use aacraid and this works.

----------

## snIP3r

thx Dairinin!

looks like 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-725027.html

answers my question too  :Wink:   solved for me now...

snIP3r

----------

## alex.blackbit

i didn't know that.

thanks for the info.

----------

